
Skully has crashed and burned - numbnuts
https://techcrunch.com/2016/07/26/once-promising-ar-motorcycle-helmet-startup-skully-has-crashed-and-burned/
======
CarolineW
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12168576](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12168576)

